# Sairas - Lied for Piano and Baritone



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

This is the first lied I ever composed back in 2015. It's set to a poem of the finnish poet Saima Harmaja (1913-1937). Harmaja battled most of her life with tuberculosis and many of her poems deal with this subject. The poem 'Sick' is actually in 4 parts. In this song, only the first part is used.

Tiitus Ylipää - Baritone
Anu Rautakoski - Piano






Pienet ja kärsivät tähdet
katsovat kaupunkiin.
Olen niin väsynyt tänään
tuskiini hiljaisiin.

Kerran, kauan sitten
palavaa unta näin.
Taivaalla hulmusi tähdet
ylleni syöksähtäin.

Siitä on liian kauan.
- Nyt minä rukoilen
vain, että tänään saisin
nukkua vähäsen.

------------------
Doleful, the tiny stars look on
me in the sleeping town.
Now I am weary. The silent
agony brings me down.

Once there was a season
flaming with ardent dreams.
Stars in the heavens would shine then,
playful, with radiant beams.

Surely, those days are over -
for now I only pray
I may perhaps succeed in
getting some sleep today.

Translation to english taken from https://linguafennica.wordpress.com/category/saima-harmaja/


----------

